# 5 reasons not to buy a boat!



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Nothing new here, but I found their honesty was refreshing....


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

5 reasons to buy a boat right now.


You will be dead soon.


.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

A very good video but the good things far out weigh the bad...However, 2 days ago laid on my back struggling to slide a 150 lb transmission back in I had my doubts. 

Phil the reluctant mechanic who us still happily married after 10 years and 45,000 nm at sea!


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> 5 reasons to buy a boat right now.
> 
> You will be dead soon.
> 
> .


DAM GOOD RESPONSE MARK WE ONLY GET TO DO THIS ONES!

:2 boat::2 boat::2 boat:


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Fair enough I suppose.
Having not lived ashore since I was a teen I'm not sure, but isn't it more or less the same with a dirt dwelling? The biggest difference being that you pick up the phone and call for help when a pipe bursts or the fridge dies? A new roof or siding probably costs a good bit more than a suit of sails or an engine.
The more capable one is to do the repairs on a boat, the less expensive it is, but if one is a dirt dweller, then they most likely are gainfully employed and their time is better spent making the money to support that way of life.
I'm certainly not saying this is the life for everybody, or even a small percentage of the population, and I've seen plenty of really nice yachts, *and* couples, part ways because of the lifestyle, work and expense, but I couldn't imagine sitting on the front porch in my white linen suit and Panama hat, watching the world go by, just waiting to die.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

capta said:


> Fair enough I suppose.
> Having not lived ashore since I was a teen I'm not sure, but isn't it more or less the same with a dirt dwelling? The biggest difference being that you pick up the phone and call for help when a pipe bursts or the fridge dies? A new roof or siding probably costs a good bit more than a suit of sails or an engine.
> The more capable one is to do the repairs on a boat, the less expensive it is, but if one is a dirt dweller, then they most likely are gainfully employed and their time is better spent making the money to support that way of life.
> I'm certainly not saying this is the life for everybody, or even a small percentage of the population, and I've seen plenty of really nice yachts, *and* couples, part ways because of the lifestyle, work and expense, but I couldn't imagine sitting on the front porch in my white linen suit and Panama hat, watching the world go by, just waiting to die.


You haven't lived ashore since you were a teen! You sir are a master Jedi Please show me your ways. I personally completely hate dirt. Not a dam good thing ashore but being in a dam box to sleep and in another box to work. Then reset and repeat, life ashore suckssssssss......
Traffic, Politics, keeping up with the joneses .... Years go by and you don't move but a few blocks from your sandbox. I don't want any part of it at all.

irateraft:irateraft: :captain::captain:


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

sailforlife said:


> You haven't lived ashore since you were a teen! You sir are a master Jedi Please show me your ways. I personally completely hate dirt. Not a dam good thing ashore but being in a dam box to sleep and in another box to work. Then reset and repeat, life ashore suckssssssss......
> Traffic, Politics, keeping up with the joneses .... Years go by and you don't move but a few blocks from your sandbox. I don't want any part of it at all.
> 
> irateraft:irateraft: :captain::captain:


Hardly a master anything (though that is the term on one of my tickets), more like just a boat bum. Only difference between the bum and I is I got paid to do most of my seafaring. Enough to put a couple of kids through school and have a modest retirement, *aboard another boat!*


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

JoCoSailor said:


> Nothing new here, but I found their honesty was refreshing........


Nice stable couple.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

This only lists five reasons not to buy a boat. Is this just part one of a 20 part program?


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

This is pretty ridiculous, is there a part two "5 reasons to not have children" you shouldn't do that either.


----------



## Indevolatile (Nov 3, 2006)

Seems to me that a lot of the reasons people list "not to buy a boat" boil down to the fact that people put too much crap on their boat. People who finally get to an anchorage and can't get to shore because their outboard motor broke down. People paralyzed in a port because they have to wait 3 weeks for parts to fix their autopilot. Just sayin...


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I am hoping to finish building my home in the next year. I started building it last century. I have more than 5 reasons why not to own a home.



albrazzi said:


> This is pretty ridiculous, is there a part two "5 reasons to not have children" you shouldn't do that either.


We just had my college roomate come to visit. His 8 year old son put my wife over the edge of not wanting kids anymore. I get to retire sooner and go sailing.


----------



## dadio917 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good video and good advice to somebody thinking about buying/taking off.

I have love/not-love (cant say hate) relationships with our boats. When I'm living on them and/or off adventuring the old world falls away and it's immensely satisfying. When I'm not on her and instead hiking in the woods or hanging out with the grandkids or even in the lazy boy watching a great movie on a big screen with a flushing toilet and stand-up fridge nearby i wonder why i spend so much time and money on the boat (a depreciating asset).

Truth is I'm finding myself loving wherever i am...which is not a bad thing!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

albrazzi said:


> This is pretty ridiculous, is there a part two "5 reasons to not have children" you shouldn't do that either.


they get in the way of your boating


----------



## Vagab0nd (Oct 1, 2017)

Just bought a boat in the fall...new to all this, and while I've been warned about what a money pit owning a boat can be, it still hasn't totally sunk in. I think what worries me the most is all the stuff I still need to learn about electrical, plumbing and just about everything else that will surely crop up in time. I'd like to be able to handle as much as I can by myself, but I'm am not a handy person! Willing to learn though. lol.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Its absolutely true that a house will be a money pit over 20 years. Likely in addition to the purchase price there will be $50k maintenance and repairs put into it. They were talking about more than maintenance money, relationships, possessions etc. 

At age 22 I was already buying books on sailboats and cruising, but I never thought to try and find a wife suited for that. I just married some cute blonde chick with big boobs who climbed onto the back of my motorbike. 30 years, 3 kids and 2 houses later I realize that I was ill prepared at age 22 to evaluate this wife aspect of my future. Stupid stupid! I have zero chance that my marriage would survive moving full time onto a boat. Zero. I should just as well include the divorce in my cruising plan.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Sal Paradise said:


> I have zero chance that my marriage would survive moving full time onto a boat. Zero. I should just as well include the divorce in my cruising plan.


Up until about 2 years ago this was the case with me, now the jury is out on how my marriage would survive a long term cruise. Up until a few years ago my wife and I had never sailed a boat with just the two of us onboard, even though I often took out groups of strangers. I convinced her to go to Catalina with just the two of us on an Olson 34. It was supposed to be a 3 day sail then I promised to take her up to Monterey to see the aquarium. On the 3rd day she decided to stay out sailing longer, so we circumnavigated the island instead of spending 3 more days driving on our vacation.

Last summer I realized a bucket list waiting over 25 years to sail up to Canadian Waters. I did not have any charts or guides until the day before our departure. My wife was nervous about the whole experience especially the boat checkout, so we brushed up on my wifes lingo so we looked like we knew what we are doing as a team. During the checkout the boat owner would go pepper in some stories of what can go wrong out there. At one point when discussing the windlass I asked if I could use it to pull the boat up to the anchor and then the anchor off the bottom. It was the first time i had been on a boat with a working windlass so I was clueless. The boat owner answered, "you guys are scaring me." The moment he left us alone on the boat, my wife burst into tears and said, "at least if I die out there, I was doing something fun." She did not mean it. Her fear set the tone and controlled a lot of the trip. But by the end of the two weeks we were discussing how we'll do it differently next summer.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Cute video. Lots more to say. I guess it's a nice antidote to all the fun-in-the-sun videos that dominate the youtube sailing world.

Finances/costs ... no matter where you choose to live, it will cost something. Our boat is our only home. Yes, it costs money to acquire and maintain, but it is way cheaper than the typical land house in Canada where the _average_ price to buy is now close to a $1/2 million! That's nuts.

Stuff &#8230; I fill the space I have available. One of the benefits of living in a small space is that you can't have a lot of useless stuff.

Kids &#8230; I love other people's children. I applaud all the good parents (and am saddened by all the bad ones). I knew I never wanted them, and luckily I found a partner who agreed.

Relationships &#8230; they're never easy. When me and mine hitched up sailing and cruising was no where in our worlds. But we've both been drawn to living a lives that are just a little bit off the normal path. Cruising is something we HAVE grown into. But after 30 years together, we both know there are never any guarantees. So far, living on a boat brings us closer together as a couple.

Sure, there are lots of reasons not to buy a boat. There are lots of reasons not to do anything. But it's good not to be seduced by the glossy mags or sexy vlogs. Real life is never like that - at least not all the time.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Weird vid. Should almost be titled Why not to buy the wrong boat for your personal skill set, tastes, relationship, time and financial resources.

Cant really say I agree with any of it. Boats come in all shapes and sizes.

Have two freinds, a couple, who have purchased inflatable cruising stand up paddle boards. They can carry camping gear, enough food and water for several days of gunkholing, can store it deflated in the closet when not in use and carry it in a duffle bag to the airport and fly any where in the world. All in cost was under $1500 for brand new gear. 

You just have to not buy the wrong boat for you, and not get sucked into the marketing/lifestyle hype.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

jephotog said:


> my wife burst into tears and said, "at least if I die out there, I was doing something fun."


What a great line!!!!!!! :2 boat:


----------

